# Decorating For The Holidays



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Among other things, the DW wanted me to put some lights on one of the pine trees in our front yard








Right away I ran into the issue of my ladder not being quite tall enough for to reach the top








First thought was to position the truck near the tree and place the ladder in the truck bed








Then the light bulb turned on and lo and behold a super genius idea was formed and carried out








It didn't take long for the DW to come running from the house screaming a few choice words full of colorful metaphore








So while she was dreaming of sugar plums and how much she stood to get out of this








So... with the help of a rigged up extension pole, I was able to hang the lights upon the the tree with care in knowing that in a few weeks St. Nick would soon be here









clicky > http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10965

Ed

P.S. I am a trained professional







.....so please kids don't try this at home


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Now, if you could just get your DW to drive the quad around the tree...with you on the ladder, you'd get that job done in a jiffy.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Doug,

Would it be possible to get another discussion topic......"you might be a ******* if..."


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now, if you could just get your DW to drive the quad around the tree...with you on the ladder, you'd get that job done in a jiffy.










Hey that's a great idea









Maybe i'll use that technique for taking the lights off, except I'll put the DW on the ladder and tell her to pretend like she's on a merry-go-round









Ed


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

outbacknjack said:


> Now, if you could just get your DW to drive the quad around the tree...with you on the ladder, you'd get that job done in a jiffy.










Hey that's a great idea









Maybe i'll use that technique for taking the lights off, except I'll put the DW on the ladder and tell her to pretend like she's on a merry-go-round









Ed
[/quote]

Knowing Hope, she would teach you a good lesson if she was driving and you'd never try that bird brained trick again!









Darlene


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

prevish gang said:


> Now, if you could just get your DW to drive the quad around the tree...with you on the ladder, you'd get that job done in a jiffy.










Hey that's a great idea









Maybe i'll use that technique for taking the lights off, except I'll put the DW on the ladder and tell her to pretend like she's on a merry-go-round









Ed
[/quote]

Knowing Hope, she would teach you a good lesson if she was driving and you'd never try that bird brained trick again!









Darlene

[/quote]

Good point - maybe you should drive!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just tell your DW that's what the ATV is for....... *A*daptive *T*ree-decorating *V*ehicle.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Clever...Scary, but clever...

Waiting to see photos of:

A: The decorated tree, or B: You, in traction at the hospital...


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

I see danger !!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Perfect - it can also be used as an elevated hunting stand.... just drive on out in the woods and climb up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Just tell your DW that's what the ATV is for....... *A*daptive *T*ree-decorating *V*ehicle.
> 
> Mark


Perfect...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Clever...Scary, but clever...
> 
> Waiting to see photos of:
> 
> A: The decorated tree, or B: You, in traction at the hospital...


Option B will NOT be good!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I see a new OSHA video coming out soon. Now with three people you could go around the tree on the ladder with someone driving and someone feeding the lights.

John


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Perfect - it can also be used as an elevated hunting stand.... just drive on out in the woods and climb up.


this is exactly what i thought of right away .awsome


----------

